
Jeffrey Epstein, My Sick Pal - onemoresoop
https://www.motherjones.com/crime-justice/2019/08/jeffrey-epstein-my-very-very-sick-pal/
======
jacquesc
Quite an entertaining read, despite the dark subject matter. Especially at the
end, when Stuart starts to regret picking up the phone. Possibly intoxicated,
or maybe he's just like that all the time at age 89.

------
tartoran
Oh, that Stuart Pivar..

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stuart_Pivar](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stuart_Pivar)

